# Vraciu's siggy



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is Vraciu's siggy which was made by himself.I have resized it only according to his request.


----------



## Vraciu (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Wurger for resizing the image. Plane on siggy shows the first Hellcat ace Hamilton McWhorter while completing his 5 victories.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2008)

Great picture


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2008)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. Good work Vraciu.


----------

